# Specs of v2 IDMAX?



## Dremgragen (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone have a link or scan of the v2 IDMAX 12 specs? I spent a good amount of time google searching with no luck. I emailed Image Dynamics, no luck yet.


----------

